
Ask HN: Why does Reddit hate my startup while loving HN favs like StartupLister? - booruguru
I have basically created a directory of sites that accept link submission. It&#x27;s called The Submit List.  I also offer manual link submission services much like StartupLister, PromoteHour, etc.<p>Rather, writing yet another listicle, I wanted to create a resource with granular search classifications, that&#x27;s continually updated over time.<p>Those sites have been celebrated by the tech media. So I created something more broad and comprehensive, rather than yet another niche service.<p>I posted an article on Reddit about &quot;How A Vulgar Reddit User Saved My Business&quot; and they have spent the last 12 hours ripping me a new one.<p>Apparently, I have created an evil SEO scheme even though my site has nothing to do with SEO.<p>What am I missing here? I tried asking the Reddit users replying to my post, but they&#x27;re too belligerent to manage a half-way intelligent conversation. So I figured I might have better luck on HN.<p>This has been a truly bizarre and demoralizing experience. I posted on Reddit to clarify the misconceptions, but it only made things worse.<p>If you agree with the haters, please explain why The Submit List is the devil&#x27;s tool, whereas niche sites like StartupLister and PromoteHour are legit resources.<p><i></i>*<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Entrepreneur&#x2F;comments&#x2F;3sgh95&#x2F;how_a_vulgar_reddit_user_saved_my_business&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8175019<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thesubmitlist.com
======
minimaxir
From your Reddit clarification:

> _But the thing is, THE SUBMIT LIST is not some bull shit SEO scam. It’s a
> legitimate directory that showcases real sites with real visitors–sites that
> solicit link submissions._

There is no way to say that which _doesn 't_ sound sleazy.

~~~
booruguru
Okay, so why isn't StartupLister sleazy for doing the same thing?

~~~
minimaxir
Never said it wasn't sleazy. And it's irrelevant anyways.

------
InvestingFL
Because those reddit users were 100% right. You have a link selling business
whether you like it or not, and a sleazy one at that.

Don't act surprised, sites like this don't belong on here.

~~~
booruguru
Again, how is it different than StartupLister or some CSS gallery submission
service?

Those sites aren't selling links and neither am I. We're just filling out
submission forms that need to be reviewed and rejected or accepted. And most
of those sites use nofollow or obfuscated links and that's fine. The goal is
to have BetaList--or whatever--showcase your site...not game Google.

So why is my site getting chewed out, but StartupLister (and others like it)
is celebrated as a wonderful resource by HN and Reddit users (hence my
footnotes)?

I honestly don't understand why people are struggling with this. I keep asking
simple questions and I get answers that completely disregard everything I've
said.

This will be my last comment on the matter.

~~~
InvestingFL
Move on, it's a bad idea. I and everyone else understands exactly what the
site is. You on the other hand can't seem to see the forest for the trees.

I say this in the nicest possible way, you're wasting your time and resources
on this endeavor that could be better spent on something else!

------
sharemywin
I personally don't see problem with your site. I probably wouldn't pay for the
service since I wouldn't want my site plastered all over the internet at once.

I did added your site to my bookmark site for me to look at later.
www.post2zip.com.

~~~
booruguru
Also, just to clarify, you don't have to submit to a bunch of sites all at
once, you create a custom list and submit a few at a time.

And most sites are nofollow anyway (or they obfuscate their URLs) so what
difference does it make?

~~~
sharemywin
good to know. thanks.

